
Impact of Daylight Saving Time on the Clinical Laboratory - fanf2
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6047237/
======
killjoywashere
Hah! As a pathologist running a clinical lab, nice to see something from my
world on HN besides than Theranos. The ports and protocols to interface a lot
of lab instruments is indeed fairly byzantine and I wouldn't be surprised if
some middleware upgrade between years was ill-prepared for DST, but I had
never thought of it myself.

